# Problème JDesktopPane et JInternalFrame



## dragchm (18 Octobre 2008)

Salut tout le monde voila mon problème jai crée un jFrame ou jaffiche plusieurs JInternalFrame .dans lune de JInternalFrame (IUEmploye) jai crée un jbutton, quand je click sure ce button une autre JInternalFrame (Detail) saffiche et la première ce ferme, mais le problème cest que 
Actuellement Si Je vue faire l'inverse, a partir d'un button « B2» qui se trouve à JInternalFrame « Detail » je vue revenir à JInternalFrame « IUEmploye » 
j'ai essayer cette Solution mais j'ai eu cette erreur :


```
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.NullPointerException
```


```
[COLOR=red][FONT=Courier New]at projet.IUEmploye.jButton1ActionPerformed(TEST.java:90) [/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=red][FONT=Courier New]at projet.IUEmploye.access$000(IUEmploye.java:15) [/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=red][FONT=Courier New]at projet.IUEmploye$1.actionPerformed(IUEmploye.java:54) [/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=red][FONT=Courier New]at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:1995) [/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=red][FONT=Courier New]at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2318) [/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=red][FONT=Courier New]...[/FONT][/COLOR]
```
voici une parti du code des deux class IUEmploye et Detail

**************IUEmploye

```
[FONT=Times New Roman]import javax.swing.JDesktopPane;[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Times New Roman]publicclass IUEmploye extends javax.swing.JInternalFrame{[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Times New Roman][COLOR=green]IUMenu menu;[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Detail L;[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]public IUEmploye (){[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Times New Roman]initComponents();[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]}[/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=Times New Roman]public IUEmploye ([COLOR=green]IUMenu menu[/COLOR]){[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][COLOR=green]this.menu = menu;[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]try{[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]initComponents();[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]}[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Times New Roman]catch(SQLException ex){[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]System.out.println(ex.getMessage());[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]}[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Times New Roman]}[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]....[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Times New Roman]privatevoid jButton2ActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt){ [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]// TODO add your handling code here:[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Times New Roman]L = new Detail ();[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][COLOR=green]menu.d.add(L);[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]try{[/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=Times New Roman]L.setSelected(true);[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]}[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]catch(PropertyVetoException ex){[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Logger.getLogger(IUMenu.class.getName()).log(Level.SEVERE, null, ex);[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]}[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]L.setLocation(20, 10);[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]L.setVisible(true);[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][COLOR=brown]this.setVisible(false);[/COLOR][/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=Times New Roman]} [/FONT]
 
[FONT=Times New Roman]}[/FONT]
```


```
[FONT=Times New Roman]//******[COLOR=navy]Detail[/COLOR][/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=Times New Roman]import java.beans.PropertyVetoException;[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Times New Roman]public class [COLOR=black]Detail[/COLOR] extends javax.swing.JInternalFrame {[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]/** Creates new form [COLOR=black]Detail[/COLOR] */[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]IUMenu m;[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]IUEmploye em;[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]public [COLOR=black]Detail[/COLOR] () {[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Times New Roman]initComponents();[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Times New Roman]}[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]public [COLOR=black]Detail[/COLOR] (IUMenu m) {[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Times New Roman]initComponents();[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Times New Roman]this.m = m;[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Times New Roman]}[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]private void B2(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Times New Roman]em = new IUEmploye ();[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Times New Roman]m.d.add(em);[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Times New Roman]try {[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Times New Roman]em.setSelected(true);[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Times New Roman]} catch (PropertyVetoException ex) {[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Times New Roman]}[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Times New Roman]em.setLocation(20, 10);[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]em .setVisible(true);[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]this.setVisible(false);[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Times New Roman]}[/FONT]
```
 
SVP si quelqu'un a une idée me la propose, je suis debutante en java et j'ai vraiment besoin de votre aide .
merci d'avance


----------



## tatouille (20 Octobre 2008)

:afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid:

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/


----------

